# Suoni amsn funzionano solo all'inizio [RISOLTO]

## niugentoo

Ciao a tutti, sono di nuovo io, come già sapete, sono nuovo di gentoo, e vorrei cercare con il vostro aiuto di risolvere alcuni problemi, non particolarmente gravi, ma che se li risolvessi ne sarei contento e ve ne sarei grato!

Ora vi chiedo, perchè i suoni di amsn si sentono quando lo avvio, con la consueta notifica delle nuove e-mail, messaggi ricevuti, ma solo x qualche minuto, dopo pochi minuti già spariscono, non si sentono più e mi rimane muto, nonostante l'audio per tutto il resto funziona correttamente, o quasi, escludi i suoni di sistema!

Io ho provato sia con le librerie snack che con l'editor esterno play, ma non va proprio....spero che voi abbiate una soluzione, se vi è già capitato, ma proprio non va!Last edited by niugentoo on Thu Oct 18, 2007 3:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *niugentoo wrote:*   

> perchè i suoni di amsn si sentono quando lo avvio, con la consueta notifica delle nuove e-mail, messaggi ricevuti, ma solo x qualche minuto, dopo pochi minuti già spariscono

 

Cosa dicono le ultime righe del log di sistema quando "sparisce" l'audio? (le vedi con il comando "dmesg").

----------

## niugentoo

ma sparisce solo su amsn...la musica per esempio continuo a sentirla...

Comunque sul dmesg non credo di aver trovato niente....

Il fatto riguarda amsn, che appena lo apro si sentono le solite notifiche, dopo un po' non si sentono più, e se li faccio suonare con un editor esterno per esempio si sentono, ma dentro amsn no, solo i primi minuti!!!

Il problema rimane se provo a cambiare editor, inizialmente oggi quando l'ho aperto era settato su snack e si era sentito solo per i primi minuti e poi non più, ma ho provato anche a fargli usare play, e poi di nuovo snack ma l'output non è cambiato!

Comunque grazie della risposta!

----------

## HoX

avvia amsn da terminale con il comando

```
amsn > amsn.log
```

 e poi postaci il contenuto del file amsn.log dopo che e' saltato l'audio

----------

## randomaze

 *niugentoo wrote:*   

> Il fatto riguarda amsn, che appena lo apro si sentono le solite notifiche, dopo un po' non si sentono più, e se li faccio suonare con un editor esterno per esempio si sentono, ma dentro amsn no, solo i primi minuti!!!

 

IMHO il problema é che amsn cerca di mandare l'audio direttamente sulla scheda audio, la quale risulta occupata da qualcun'altro (arts?). 

Mentre stai ascoltando musica se lanci a mano play/snack funziona?

Verifica se nelle opzioni di play/snack risci a convincerlo ad usare arts.

----------

## niugentoo

Reinstallando tutto da capo facendo molta attenzione a tutto e fatto tutto con calma e con cura, ho risolto gran parte dei problemi di prima...ora l'audio funziona correttamente, anche quello di msn senza sparire..cmq grazie a tutti, per giunta ora l'ho fatta da grafica l'installazione e quasi è venuta meglio...avevate ragione!

----------

